# Custard



## Tarta85

Ciao Ragazzi,
Questo è il mio primo post su WordReference, ho consultato molte volte questo utilissimo forum. Ma c'è una domanda che non trova risposta.
Mi sono trasferita in Inghilterra sei anni fa e, da lavapiatti, nel giro di un paio di anni sono diventata chef di pasticceria, scusate ma la premessa era d'obbligo per dire che molti dei termini legati al mondo della pasticceria li ho conosciuti prima in inglese e poi in italiano.
Ora, l'unica parola che non trova traduzione nel nostro vocabolario è "custard".
In giro per il web trovo molto spesso questo termine tradotto con "crema pasticcera", ma non è una traduzione corretta, in quanto quella sarebbe la traduzione per "pastry cream". Facendo un esempio pratico, se entrassi in un ristorante inglese e per dessert chiedessi della crema pasticcera,  traducendo con custard, vedendo il cameriere di ritorno con in mano una ciotolina riempita da un miscuglio liquido a base di uova, direi che la foto nella mia testa e quello che ho davanti non combacerebbe.
La "custard" che intendo io è quella che si versa sopra una sticky toffee per intenderci. Quella che qua è talmente diffusa che si trova al banco frigo. . Ma in italiano?!? Come si tradurrebbe in italiano?!?

Scusate la lungaggine ma è un cruccio che ho da molto tempo.
Grazie mille per il vostro tempo e per le risposte che spero arriveranno.


----------



## Mary49

Ciao,
"crema inglese"? (A proposito, questo Forum non ammette parole in lingue che non siano italiano o inglese...)
Crema inglese | Ricette della Nonna    "La *crema inglese* è una stretta parente della crema pasticcera, con l’unica differenza d’esser a base di solo latte, uova e zucchero. Non ha quindi farina e può esser consumata anche da chi è intollerante al glutine. Questa crema, leggermente più liquida della crema pasticcera,  va servita calda su torte, accompagnata da frutta fresca, oppure è ottima sul del pan brioche appena tostato".


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Tarta85 said:


> In giro per il web trovo molto spesso questo termine tradotto con "crema pasticcera", ma non è una traduzione corretta


Ho appena consultato 5 dizionari (WR, Collins, Garzanti, Cambridge e Ragazzini) e tutti e 5 dicono "crema pasticcera".
Possibile che tutti i dizionari sbaglino?


----------



## TheCrociato91

Non sono un esperto di pasticceria, ma la pagina wikipedia italiana di "crema inglese" rimanda alla pagina inglese "crème anglaise". "Custard", da quanto capisco, è una versione di crema "più generica".



> Depending on the recipe, custard may vary in consistency from a thin pouring sauce (crème anglaise) to the thick pastry cream (crème pâtissière) used to fill éclairs.


Custard - Wikipedia



> When starch is added, the result is called pastry cream (French: crème pâtissière, pronounced [kʁɛm pɑtisjɛːʁ]) or confectioners' custard, made with a combination of milk or cream, egg yolks, fine sugar, flour or some other starch, and usually a flavoring such as vanilla, chocolate, or lemon.


Custard - Wikipedia

Detto ciò, non so se esista un perfetto equivalente italiano di "custard".


----------



## pebblespebbles

Ciao,
da assolutamente non addetta ai lavori, custard è semplicemente crema. 
Per farti capire (tu sai meglio di me cosa c’e negli ingredienti) quello che si trova dentro un bombolone alla crema , è uguale a quello alla custard che ti servono su un apple crumble.


----------



## Passante

Per me è la crema. Crema (gastronomia) - Wikipedia
Mia madre me la faceva per merenda da piccola e la usava per fare la crema fritta o la crema gelato.
PS incrocio


----------



## symposium

Ciao! Ora, gli inglesi hanno un centinaio di panne (creams) diverse che noi italiani neanche ci immaginiamo, e delle quali per la maggior parte non abbiamo equivalenti precisi, però mi ricordo che in Inghilterra assaggiai più volte la custard, e che se anche il metodo di preparazione non è lo stesso, il sapore, la consistenza e l'utilizzo sono uguali a quelli della crema pasticciera. Crema pasticciera e custard, se anche non sono la stessa cosa, sono praticamente identiche.


----------



## Passante

Mah non è che sia esperta anzi, ma la differenza fra crema e crema pasticcera è la densità (e quindi anche la composizione degli ingredienti anche laddove gli stessi) è un po come la differenza fra squaglio cioccolato in tazza  e cioccolata per interno dei dolci, la differenza è davvero sottile. Ad ogni modo se non trovi un equivalente chiamala custard e bonalé.


----------



## Tarta85

Paulfromitaly said:


> Ho appena consultato 5 dizionari (WR, Collins, Garzanti, Cambridge e Ragazzini) e tutti e 5 dicono "crema pasticcera".
> Possibile che tutti i dizionari sbaglino?


Sei facessi una ricerca con google immagini con il termine custard, l’80% dei risultati non è quello che noi chiamiamo crema pasticcera, purtroppo.😔



Mary49 said:


> Ciao,
> "crema inglese"? (A proposito, questo Forum non ammette parole in lingue che non siano italiano o inglese...)
> Crema inglese | Ricette della Nonna    "La *crema inglese* è una stretta parente della crema pasticcera, con l’unica differenza d’esser a base di solo latte, uova e zucchero. Non ha quindi farina e può esser consumata anche da chi è intollerante al glutine. Questa crema, leggermente più liquida della crema pasticcera,  va servita calda su torte, accompagnata da frutta fresca, oppure è ottima sul del pan brioche appena tostato".
> View attachment 30838



Grazie Mary, scusa non sapevo del divieto.🙃


pebblespebbles said:


> Ciao,
> da assolutamente non addetta ai lavori, custard è semplicemente crema.
> Per farti capire (tu sai meglio di me cosa c’e negli ingredienti) quello che si trova dentro un bombolone alla crema , è uguale a quello alla custard che ti servono su un apple crumble.


E invece c’è la differenza ...se cucinassi per più a lungo la custard finiresti non con una crema più densa ...ma con delle uova strapazzate, in quanto negli ingredienti non c’è la farina o un altro addensante. Sono due cose diverse.


Grazie a tutti per le risposte, credo che da oggi in poi quando parlerò con interlocutori italiani la tradurrò con “crema inglese” non sono sicura che capiranno di cosa stia parlando, ma almeno non capiranno fischi per fiaschi. 😁
Ancora grazie xxx


----------



## pebblespebbles

Ho controllato un po’ di siti di ricette. Quello che ho trovato è che : la crema (pasticcera) si fa con uova, farina, zucchero e latte (anche io la faccio così). La custard si fa con uova, latte, zucchero, farina/amido di mais e panna. Sono quindi leggermente diverse, ma sono secondo me solo delle varianti sullo stesso tema e non due cose diverse. Non dubito che qualcuno usi la panna e/o amido di mais anche in Italia. È semplicemente una variante un po’ più calorica. Custard=crema (pasticcera).  Ciao
Ps: ho dimenticato aroma di limone o vaniglia a piacimento


----------



## Paulfromitaly

pebblespebbles said:


> sono secondo me solo delle varianti sullo stesso tema e non due cose diverse


Esatto, ecco perchè tutti i dizionari la chiamano "crema pasticcera".


----------



## Tarta85

pebblespebbles said:


> Ho controllato un po’ di siti di ricette. Quello che ho trovato è che : la crema (pasticcera) si fa con uova, farina, zucchero e latte (anche io la faccio così). La custard si fa con uova, latte, zucchero, farina/amido di mais e panna. Sono quindi leggermente diverse, ma sono secondo me solo delle varianti sullo stesso tema e non due cose diverse. Non dubito che qualcuno usi la panna e/o amido di mais anche in Italia. È semplicemente una variante un po’ più calorica. Custard=crema (pasticcera).  Ciao
> Ps: ho dimenticato aroma di limone o vaniglia a piacimento


Quello che posso dire è che in giro ce ne saranno sicuramente di tutti i colori.
La custard originale è solo composta di tuorli, zucchero, latte e vaniglia.

Puoi usare l’amido come copertina di Linus, se hai paura di poter ottenere delle uova strapazzate alla fine. Bollire solo la panna,  o parti di latte e panna (invece del latte e basta) per avere un risultato più saporito. Ma queste sono solo variazioni di quella tradizionale.

Scusate, mi rendo conto che adesso stiamo andando off-topic.
Ribadisco comunque che concordando con Mary e Crociato la traduzione più corretta è crema inglese.
Invito WordReference a cambiare la traduzione nel proprio vocabolario, in quanto “*crema pasticcera*” non è la traduzione di “custard” ma di “*pastry cream*”

-Grazie a tutti-


----------



## symposium

Il sito inglese di Wikipedia dice che custard, a seconda della preparazione, può essere una crème anglaise se è liquidina o una crème patissière se è meno liquida. Evidentemente non è nè l'una nè l'altra cosa, oppure entrambe le cose. Noi italiani abbiamo sicuramente più familiarità con la crema pasticciera che con la crème anglaise, quindi se vuoi farti capire subito, puoi tradurre custard con crema pasticciera, se vuoi essere più peregrina, oltre che più liquidina, puoi tradurre con crème anglaise.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Tarta85 said:


> Ribadisco comunque che concordando con Mary e Crociato la traduzione più corretta è crema inglese.
> Invito WordReference a cambiare la traduzione nel proprio vocabolario, in quanto “*crema pasticcera*” non è la traduzione di “custard” ma di “*pastry cream*”
> 
> -Grazie a tutti-


Ribadisco che numerosi dizionari di tutto rispetto traducono come "crema pasticcera", quindi non c'è niente di sbagliato da correggere.
Se poi qualche glossario specializzato in pasticceria ha una traduzione più precisa, tanto meglio.


----------



## johngiovanni

"Crema pasticcera all'inglese"?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

johngiovanni said:


> "Crema pasticcera all'inglese"?


----------



## johngiovanni

Con i _mince pie_!  Pietanza deliziosa!


----------



## Blackman

Ho avuto lo stesso problema e sono giunto alla conclusione che custard altro non è che il nome generico per la crema in pasticceria. A differire sono le due creme. Noi con _crema_ intendiamo, per definizione, la *nostra* crema pasticcera, loro con custard intendono, sempre per definizione, la* loro* crema pasticcera. Ecco perché tutti i dizionari non sbagliano (con la ricerca inversa avrai sempre _custard_ come risultato) ed ecco perché la soluzione di John è l'unica: crem_a pasticcera all'inglese (o crema inglese)_ per la loro tradotta per noi, _Italian custard _per la nostra tradotta per loro. Quale delle due hai messo sul menù?


----------



## pebblespebbles

Mi è venuto in mente che l’unica variante a cui far attenzione perché il risultato è molto diverso, è la “crema chantilly” che si fa aggiungendo alla crema (pasticcera)  normale la panna montata. Ho visto che nei paesi anglosassoni la usano per riempire dolci per i quali in Italia generalmente viene usata la crema pasticcera. A me la crema chantilly non piace, ad esempio


----------



## symposium

Stiamo diventando in blog culinario! Completamente OT: non sono un esperto di cucina, nè un amante dei dolci, ma anche senza andare a controllare penso di poter dire che la crema Chantilly è semplicemente la panna montata zuccherata.


----------



## Passante

pebblespebbles said:


> Mi è venuto in mente che l’unica variante a cui far attenzione perché il risultato è molto diverso, è la “crema chantilly” che si fa aggiungendo alla crema (pasticcera)  normale la panna montata. Ho visto che nei paesi anglosassoni la usano per riempire dolci per i quali in Italia generalmente viene usata la crema pasticcera. A me la crema chantilly non piace, ad esempio


Concordo su tutta la linea.


----------



## Vassilissa1500

Chiedo scusa se mi permetto: non faccio la pasticcera di professione ma sono un'appassionata e posseggo anche molti testi. Posso perciò garantire che qualunque manuale "importante" di pasticceria (Montersino, Massari, ecc.) ben distingue la "crema inglese" dalla "crema pasticcera" (la dizione "crema pasticcera all'inglese" semplicemente non esiste in pasticceria, o almeno io non l'ho mai incontrata). L'aggiunta di amido (farina di riso, maizena, farina 00) in quantità rilevante (diciamo, almeno sopra i sessanta grammi per sei uova) potrà sembrare un dettaglio a molti di voi e anche a Wikipedia, ma è un aspetto essenziale per un pasticcere, nonostante (è vero) molti, terrorizzati (io sono fra questi!), aggiungano un venti grammi di maizena anche alla crema inglese. Tarta ha perfettamente ragione e i numerosi dizionari che traducono "custard" con crema pasticcera semplicemente non hanno competenza di pasticceria (nella mia esperienza, questi piccoli errori possono ricorrere in moltissimi campi specialistici). Detto questo, è evidente che, per un "non tecnico", l'espressione "crema pasticcera molto liquida" traduce perfettamente "custard" ed è un omonimo di "crema inglese". Cara Tarta, vorrei comunque ringraziarti: erano anni che - sapendo appunto che "custard" traduceva "crema inglese" - mi chiedevo come si dicesse in inglese "crema pasticcera", e mi dimenticavo sempre di cercare una buona traduzione a riguardo!


----------



## Tarta85

Vassilissa1500 said:


> Chiedo scusa se mi permetto: non faccio la pasticcera di professione ma sono un'appassionata e posseggo anche molti testi. Posso perciò garantire che qualunque manuale "importante" di pasticceria (Montersino, Massari, ecc.) ben distingue la "crema inglese" dalla "crema pasticcera" (la dizione "crema pasticcera all'inglese" semplicemente non esiste in pasticceria, o almeno io non l'ho mai incontrata). L'aggiunta di amido (farina di riso, maizena, farina 00) in quantità rilevante (diciamo, almeno sopra i sessanta grammi per sei uova) potrà sembrare un dettaglio a molti di voi e anche a Wikipedia, ma è un aspetto essenziale per un pasticcere, nonostante (è vero) molti, terrorizzati (io sono fra questi!), aggiungano un venti grammi di maizena anche alla crema inglese. Tarta ha perfettamente ragione e i numerosi dizionari che traducono "custard" con crema pasticcera semplicemente non hanno competenza di pasticceria (nella mia esperienza, questi piccoli errori possono ricorrere in moltissimi campi specialistici). Detto questo, è evidente che, per un "non tecnico", l'espressione "crema pasticcera molto liquida" traduce perfettamente "custard" ed è un omonimo di "crema inglese". Cara Tarta, vorrei comunque ringraziarti: erano anni che - sapendo appunto che "custard" traduceva "crema inglese" - mi chiedevo come si dicesse in inglese "crema pasticcera", e mi dimenticavo sempre di cercare una buona traduzione a riguardo!



Cara Vassilissa,
Ti ringrazio profondamente, per aver spiegato così chiaramente, quello che ho sempre pensato da quando ho iniziato ad incappare in queste traduzioni cosí approssimative e superficiali da parte di siti autorevoli.
Anche se ai più sembrano piccolezze in realtà non lo sono, perché anche se sono vocaboli che utilizziamo abitualmente, allo stesso tempo sono vocaboli specifici che rappresentano tecniche ben precise di un settore. Usarli in maniera approssimativa equivale ad usarli in maniera impropria. A mio modesto parere, ovviamente.
Ancora grazie a tutti per questa bella discussione, che ha insegnato qualcosa ad ognuno di noi. 😊


----------



## Vassilissa1500

Cara Tarta, grazie a te e a tutti quanti per la loro collaborazione! Mi sono permessa di intervenire perché ho pensato che il tuo problema di traduzione nascesse non rispetto ai clienti (ai quali importerà soprattutto che la crema sia buona, quale che sia il suo nome...), ma rispetto ai tuoi colleghi italiani, i quali invece sono - come i pasticceri sia professionisti sia dilettanti ben sanno - piuttosto sensibili a questi aspetti. Bisogna però ammettere che nella pasticceria italiana vi sono anche degli "usi lessicali ambigui": per esempio, se aprissimo un thread su come tradurre le tecniche di realizzazione della meringa (che per giunta in Italia si designano tradizionalmente con riferimento a paesi stranieri: "all'italiana", "alla spagnola", "alla francese", ecc.) potremmo continuare per un anno - non ho un manuale che usi lo stesso lessico!  

BTW:
-  La crema chantilly si usa molto anche in alcune regioni di Italia: in Campania, ad esempio, dove è usata per le zeppole; e anche in Piemonte, per la piccola pasticceria o anche la farcitura di torte (e, da ultimo, anche dei croissant!). 
- Chiedo scusa, ma credo che la regola per cui non si possono usare altre lingue in un forum traduzionale bilingue oltre le due di cui il forum si occupa dovrebbe poter trovare un'eccezione (almeno) laddove la traduzione di un termine della lingua A si possa effettuare nella lingua B solo (o prevalentemente) tramite il termine di una terza lingua C, che è stato stabilmente incluso come prestito nella lingua B. Ciò detto, concordo sul punto che, per "crema inglese", non è effettivamente più necessario il francese (dopo gli anni '50, l'espressione italiana ha prevalso).


----------



## Tarta85

Vassilissa1500 said:


> per esempio, se aprissimo un thread su come tradurre le tecniche di realizzazione della meringa (che per giunta in Italia si designano tradizionalmente con riferimento a paesi stranieri: "all'italiana", "alla spagnola", "alla francese", ecc.)



Posso dire che non è solo in Italia, qui i tre tipi di meringa si chiamano: italian, swiss e french meringue. Mai sentita la spagnola, la svizzera si, ma la spagnola mai. 🙃


----------



## Blackman

Tarta85 said:


> Cara Vassilissa,
> Ti ringrazio profondamente, per aver spiegato così chiaramente, quello che ho sempre pensato da quando ho iniziato ad incappare in queste traduzioni cosí approssimative e superficiali da parte di siti autorevoli.
> Anche se ai più sembrano piccolezze in realtà non lo sono, perché anche se sono vocaboli che utilizziamo abitualmente, allo stesso tempo sono vocaboli specifici che rappresentano tecniche ben precise di un settore. Usarli in maniera approssimativa equivale ad usarli in maniera impropria. A mio modesto parere, ovviamente.
> Ancora grazie a tutti per questa bella discussione, che ha insegnato qualcosa ad ognuno di noi. 😊


La tua attenzione alle minuzie della pasticceria ti fa onore. Ma non credi che possa essere lo stesso per chi compila vocabolari, per i professionisti della parola? Ai più (che sarebbero gli amatori in qualunque settore) sembrano piccolezze anche le esigenze, i compromessi, fino alle più piccole sfumature, "fino al grammo e oltre", di una traduzione che si aspettano sempre 1:1. I più considerano i vocabolari delle bibbie dove attingere regole, mentre non sono altro che la rappresentazione in differita della realtà. Ben 5 di essi (dei Montersino e dei Massari della lingua, non della Parodi), senza entrare nel merito chimico, sostengono che una data parola traduce l'uso che se ne fa della stessa in talaltra lingua. Questo è un forum di appassionati che fanno un uso sorvegliato, spesso sorvegliatissimo, delle lingue. Qui non esistono piccolezze, la lotta tutta interiore volta all'uso di qualsiasi termine in modo non approssimativo ci divora (by the way, gli aggettivi di nazionalità in inglese vanno capitalized, lì è Swiss, non swiss).

E' acclarato che si tratta di due prodotti differenti. La questione è semantica, non gastronomica. _Come si tradurrebbe custard in italiano_, ricordi?
Secondo coloro che si occupano di traduzioni ai massimi livelli, si tradurrebbe _crema pasticcera, _con il sottinteso 'come gli inglesi chiamano la loro crema di riferimento in pasticceria' (dunque anche _crema pasticcera alla moda inglese_)_.  _Essi, con questa soluzione, non intendono sostenere equivalenze tra due oggetti non identici, peraltro non rilevate, bensì porre l'accento su aree di significato comuni per termini differenti nel medesimo settore, gli usi consapevoli e non consapevoli che si fanno di un dato termine generico nei rapporti tra due lingue e due culture, eccetera eccetera. Entrambi (sì, anche la nostra) provengono dalla Francia (i prodotti) e dalla lingua francese (i termini con i quali identificarli). Che fare?


----------



## theartichoke

TheCrociato91 said:


> "Custard", da quanto capisco, è una versione di crema "più generica".



Weighing in very late on this one to add that it seems to me that part of the issue is that "custard" is a word that covers a fairly broad range of dairy/egg/sugar-based substances, and is to some extent context-dependent.  (I'm an AE speaker, so forgive me if I'm throwing a wrench into the works here ). If I'm offered "sticky toffee pudding with custard," I would know that I'm getting what I as an AE speaker would probably refer to as "custard _sauce._" But if I'm offered "custard pie," I'd know that the pie will contain a substance thick enough to be sliced. And if I'm making creme caramel and the recipe says "bake until the custard is set," this "custard" will have a different consistency from either custard sauce or custard pie. Not to mention that the custard sauce will have been simmered in a saucepan, the custard of the creme caramel baked in the oven, and the custard of the custard pie either simmered, or baked, or both.

So as others suggested earlier, the generic Italian term _crema_ seems to be closest to the English "custard" in its _generic _sense, and _crema inglese_ is "custard" in its specific BE sense of "custard sauce_."_


----------



## Tarta85

A


theartichoke said:


> Weighing in very late on this one to add that it seems to me that part of the issue is that "custard" is a word that covers a fairly broad range of dairy/egg/sugar-based substances, and is to some extent context-dependent.  (I'm an AE speaker, so forgive me if I'm throwing a wrench into the works here ). If I'm offered "sticky toffee pudding with custard," I would know that I'm getting what I as an AE speaker would probably refer to as "custard _sauce._" But if I'm offered "custard pie," I'd know that the pie will contain a substance thick enough to be sliced. And if I'm making creme caramel and the recipe says "bake until the custard is set," this "custard" will have a different consistency from either custard sauce or custard pie. Not to mention that the custard sauce will have been simmered in a saucepan, the custard of the creme caramel baked in the oven, and the custard of the custard pie either simmered, or baked, or both.
> 
> So as others suggested earlier, the generic Italian term _crema_ seems to be closest to the English "custard" in its _generic _sense, and _crema inglese_ is "custard" in its specific BE sense of "custard sauce_."_


Thank you Artichoke,
The point I’m trying to make is that “crema pasticcera” doesn’t translate “custard”, I’m completely on board with “crema”.
Plus, I do agree that “crema inglese” can fairly translate both “custard” and “custard sauce”.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Tarta85 said:


> The point I’m trying to make is that “crema pasticcera” doesn’t translate “custard”


The point you were trying to make is that custard doesn't translate as "crema pasticcera", so all the dictionaries are wrong.
Well, that's NOT true.
"crema pasticcera", as a broad translation, is absolutely correct and that's why all the dictionaries agree with that.
Would a master pastry chef use a broad translation? Probably not, but that's far beyond the point of this thread.
Specific contexts might require more accurate translations, but it's absolutely reasonable that a language dictionary (not a pastry glossary) can't list all the 97 different kinds of cream there are on the market!
There is another IT to EN thread about this topic and I'm sure that there is more than one translation for "crema pasticcera" in English.
Crema pasticcera


----------



## symposium

I totally agree with Paul. Why make things overly complicated? The point of "translation" is to let people who don't speak a certain language understand what the meaning of something is. "Crema" is too vague a translation for "custard", it's like translating "cheddar" with "prodotto derivato dal latte". We do have something in Italy that looks, tastes, has the same texture and is employed in the same ways as "custard" and that thing is "crema pasticcera". Besides, everybody seems to agree on that. So, in my opinion, either you just leave it in English and elaborate: "servita con custard, la tradizionale crema inglese simile alla nostra crema pasticcera, ma con meno amido di mais" or simply say "servita con crema pasticcera" and let  people understand what they're getting.


----------



## Tarta85

symposium said:


> I totally agree with Paul. Why make things overly complicated? The point of "translation" is to let people who don't speak a certain language understand what the meaning of something is. "Crema" is too vague a translation for "custard", it's like translating "cheddar" with "prodotto derivato dal latte". We do have something in Italy that looks, tastes, has the same texture and is employed in the same ways as "custard" and that thing is "crema pasticcera". Besides, everybody seems to agree on that. So, in my opinion, either you just leave it in English and elaborate: "servita con custard, la tradizionale crema inglese simile alla nostra crema pasticcera, ma con meno amido di mais" or simply say "servita con crema pasticcera" and let  people understand what they're getting.


If they look the same to you ...Pourable and spreadable mean just the same then, just like a chair and an armchair are the same thing ...I guess you’re right. 👍🏻


----------

